# Chocolate soap



## Aromasue (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all I want to add chocolate into my soap. Is it best to use powder, if so how or melt dark chocolate?

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Genny (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to assume that regular chocolate would get moldy.

I regularly make a chocolate soap using cocoa powder.  Most people will say not to add more than 2 Tablespoons of anything per lb of base, but with cocoa, I do 1 tablespoon per 1/2 lb of base.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 27, 2011)

I use fresh chocolate for my chocolate soap but I cold process so not sure how it will go in M&P.
It definitely doesn't go moldly in CP.
I use approx 40grams of dark choc for 1000grams oil. It goes a deep deep chocolate colour. One of my favourite soaps.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 30, 2011)

You could also try using natural cocoa butter - about 1Tbsp per pound of soap - the smell is incredible and it offers wonderful skin properties too!


----------



## llineb (Mar 31, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> You could also try using natural cocoa butter - about 1Tbsp per pound of soap - the smell is incredible and it offers wonderful skin properties too!



I agree...unrefined cocoa butter smells divine in soap.  You could also add a little Dutch Chocolate FO.

I made a Chocolate Rose soap and used both FO oils then put baby rose buds on top.  It turned out amazing.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used cocoa powder, but it leaves no scent. Cocoa butter doesn't smell much after the soap has cured for 5 weeks or more, and I've even used chocolate spread in one batch....came out very dark. No problems with any of these soaps, but nothing special really. They do make dark lather.

I also have some chocolate fo that's just sitting around....I really ought to try making some soap with it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Genny (Mar 31, 2011)

But in MP soap, cocoa powder does leave a scent.
Also, in MP soap, adding cocoa butter can make your soap less lathery.


----------



## Aromasue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help and ideas. I think I am going to experiment with melted chocolate first and see what happens. Will keep you posted.

Sue


----------



## Batista1 (Apr 7, 2011)

_spam deleted - the mod team_


----------



## KarlK (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				nattynoo said:
			
		

> I use fresh chocolate for my chocolate soap but I cold process so not sure how it will go in M&P.
> 
> Can it be 70% dark chocolate, like the one you use in brownie recipes?  Or does it have to be pure cocoa solids?
> 
> ...


----------



## deb8907 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've made some nice chocolate soap using a chocolate FO and adding unrefined cocoa butter.  Be careful not to add too much cocoa butter because it will cause the bars to get spots on it.  The chocolate FO will turn the soap dark, but it can be colored also with MP colorants.


----------



## Twisty Stitches (Apr 24, 2013)

*Powdered Chocolate in Mine*

I just made my first batch of Chocolate Soap. I used the powdered coco and added it into a bit of the oil which I whizzed with my stick blender. It smelled like a nice cup of hot chocolate and was a nice dark color in the mold. Hope it turns out well and hope your does too. Keep us updated I am curious about the different ways to add the Chocolate. 

LeAnn
Twisty Stitches
http://twistystitches.biz


----------



## Crombie (Apr 25, 2013)

*Cocoa in Soap*

The first MP soap I ever made was Organic Peppermint and Cocoa Body Bars - they are still among my co-workers' favorites.  For 2 pounds of MP (I used goats milk base), I added 4 oz. of wildcrafted cocoa butter, one tsp of good quality cocoa powder, and 1 oz. of peppermint oil.  I made them in January and they still smell very good.  I think, if you want the cocoa smell to come through stronger, I would not use peppermint oil - but find a chocolate fragrance oil.  Nature's Garden has a "Kickin Cocoa Oil and Brambleberry carries a Dark Rich Chocolate Fragrance Oil.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 25, 2013)

A small amount of 70% or above chocolate can be added. But watch the amount of cocoa powder as too much makes brown suds!

Feel free to post pictures of your finished soap, LeAnn! We love pics!


----------

